# what camera for me?



## rapunzel (Jul 22, 2008)

hi,
i am looking for a camera that is high-speed, wide angle and macrophoto. which camera is the best for this, if it even exists? what are the best in comparison to price and the things i am looking for? the best would be, if it costs less than $1000... 
maybe i should also mention that i really don't know anything at all, wich belongs to dslr. i just have a slr and want now to digitalize my life^^

(please excuse mistakes - i'm german (; )

and yes, i have used google, but i couldn't find any real answer.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 22, 2008)

no need for you to research.... this guy has done everything for you!!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=131564

don't worry about mistakes on this forum because you are German.... there are plenty of Germans who were mistakes on this forum .... just ask Alex B.


----------



## rapunzel (Jul 23, 2008)

thank you very much 
but i'm not sure if these cameras are highspeed. but i will google it^^


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 23, 2008)

rapunzel said:


> thank you very much
> but i'm not sure if these cameras are highspeed. but i will google it^^



they don't get any faster under $1000.00....

What is it you mean by fast??


----------



## NateS (Jul 23, 2008)

Exactly as said above.  If by high speed you mean a large aperture then throw a 50mm f1.8 into the mix and avoid the D40/D60 cameras.  If by high speed you mean frames per second, then how many fps are you wanting.  You'll be limited with the FPS to around 3 or so for under $1000 (to my knowledge at least).  I believe the Canon 40D has the highest FPS for the cheapest price (for over a grand) but it would be silly to choose a camera merely by FPS anyway.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh, a fellow German  Welcome.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 23, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> Oh, a fellow German  Welcome.




what?? you deadpanned my joke??? sigh..... reread it!!!


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 23, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> there are plenty of Germans who were mistakes on this forum .... just ask Alex B.



Are you calling me a mistake there, mate???? 

Maybe it was a mistake they let me in?


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 23, 2008)

To get back to the OT, are you really talking $ ? Or do you live in Euro-land?

Camera prices in the US are usually  way lower than in Europe.

If you really know your SLR, stepping into the digital SLR world is not that complicated. And then you know it is all about the lenses (fast, wide angle, macro ... that sounds like more than one lens to me  )

What SLR and which lenses do you own? That could help deciding ....


----------



## rapunzel (Jul 23, 2008)

i live in a "euro-land" (germany ( but yes i talked about $^^ and i know that they are cheaper in the us - like nearly everything... (
at the moment i use two old fashioned slr: a praktica plc2 (mostly used with 2.8/20 and sometimes 1.8/50) and a exa 1 (2.8/50). i think these lenses wont fit on any dslr^^
i knwo that it is all about lenses, but i didn't know if there should be something special on this dslr. so i just named my areas of application.
that's right, i meant fps. i just read some data sheets about different cameras. the casio exilim ex-f1 is what i hoped to get... embarassing* logically, that the mechanism is not as fast as the exilim... sorry^^

/edit: i think, that i really know my slr.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 23, 2008)

hm, are you sure you would be happy with a casio exilim if you are used to SLRs? I really doubt it.

Cameras such as the f1 are certainly nice, but limited in many ways. You only got one lens, which might be versatile, but optically always a compromise. In particular if we talk about a 12x optical zoom, you will see distortion at the long and at the short end.

Also 36 - 432 mm small format equivalent are quite on the tele end, but do not really give you a nice ultrawide angle. If you used 20mm a lot, 36mm will be disappointing for you.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 23, 2008)

rapunzel said:


> i live in a "euro-land"



whereabout in Germany? we could discuss this camera thing over a pint


----------



## Rogan (Jul 23, 2008)

i need an english alex B 
no1'll take me for a pint aha!

also if you are definatley going digital, used canon 30D's go dirt cheap nowadays and thats pretty fast

and if high MP arent required the 1d classic shoots at 8FPS


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 23, 2008)

Rogan said:


> i need an english alex B
> no1'll take me for a pint aha!



I sometimes try to pretend to be English  .. just Manchester is a bit far oop North ...


----------



## Rogan (Jul 23, 2008)

manchester ftw xD


----------



## rapunzel (Jul 24, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> hm, are you sure you would be happy with a casio exilim if you are used to SLRs?


no, never!! in my flippancy i just thougt that the fps of a exilim, or something like that, are also possible on a dslr.
and you are right, i would really miss my 20mm lens. what about a fisheye lens on these dslr. has anyone experience with this?

im from gera/thuringia


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 24, 2008)

rapunzel said:


> no, never!! in my flippancy i just thougt that the fps of a exilim, or something like that, are also possible on a dslr.
> and you are right, i would really miss my 20mm lens. what about a fisheye lens on these dslr. has anyone experience with this?



Those 60 per second are in a special mode only anyway ... the standard fps is much lower also on said camera I think.

I am sure it means some loss in quality 



> im from *gera/thuringia*


Now, this is funny... I will soon move in that direction! Probably will be living 30 miles away then.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 24, 2008)

rapunzel said:


> what about a fisheye lens on these dslr. has anyone experience with this?



The fisheye effect you get also on a smaller crop sensor, just the angle of view will be reduced compared to 35mm format. So it looks a bit less extreme.

I think we have members here who own fisheye lenses (Andy?).

my shortest lens (non-fisheye) is 17mm, and I use it on 35mm so that is wide enough for me - on cameras with smaller sensors, however, I would probably use a 11mm-ish lens. There is a good Sigma-zoom in that range.


----------



## rapunzel (Aug 19, 2008)

Now everything has changed... ^^ I got a Sony Alpha 300 with a 18-70mm lense as a birthday present.^^
Mhh... I never thougt about this camera...^^ But my first impressions are very good. There are some features you actually don't really need, but they are quite usefull! Normally I would describe my first impressions more detailed but I don't know how to say in English^^ But if somebody really wants to know something about this camera just ask. I will do my best


----------

